
Category Theory for the Java Programmer (2007) - llambda
http://reperiendi.wordpress.com/2007/11/03/category-theory-for-the-java-programmer/
======
zura
Also very interesting, Introduction to Category Theory by Graham Hutton:

<http://www.cs.nott.ac.uk/~gmh/cat.html>

------
davidmathers
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=668198>

